# Greetings from Minnesota!



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

I found this forums yesterday and joined. I have 8 cats: Otto, M/N DSH, brown tabby, 14; Milo, M/N DSH, orange tabby, 10; Tang, M/N DLH, orange tabby, polydactyl x4, 6; Pumpkin, M/N DSH, orange tabby, 5; Loki, M/N DSH, grey tabby, 5; Lucy, F/S DSH, cream and buff, 5; Bishop, M/N DSH, grey, 2, Lynx, M/N DLH, orange tabby, 2.

I also have a dalmatian and am about to become the proud mama of a new puppy. 

I also have a wonderful husband of 8 years, a 6 year old son and a 3 year old son.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum  I'm Mike, the bulter/can-opener/man-friday and keeper of the keys for the Jellicle Tribe. You can see the entire gang in my signature  They are a ragtag crew of strays and rescues of dubious lineage, but they're my buddies. 

I think you'll have lots of fun here.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Calla Dragon....can't wait to see pictures of your crew!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello to you and the fur gang! looking forward to seeing thier pictures


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you'll post some pictures of all of them :wink: .


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks! My ISP is in the process of completing a sale so my homepage will be changing soon. Once I find out what my new homepage is, I will post the pics of the babies. 

Edit: oooooooor, I could just upload them to my gallery lol. The babies are up there now in my gallery for those interested!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board, you have quite a little zoo there & they are all lovely :lol:


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot about our two tree frogs but they just hang out on the walls of their enclosure all day - not too exciting lol.

That's what happens when you foster special needs cats because you're the only vet tech in the rescue group lol. "Here, this one's sick, you take it". Well, of course nobody could care for the cat like I could :wink: so I asked for the adoption paperwork (x 5 lol).

We're going to be getting an English Mastiff or German Shepard puppy soon. Our German Shepard died in Mid-December due to cancer and our family is finally ready to bring a new puppy into our lives.


----------

